# Cold Creek



## Raylaser (Apr 8, 2015)

Has anyone out there fished that public access to Cold Creek off Rte 6 at this time of year? If so, is it worth it? In other words, are there a good variety of fish and specifically any chance for trout fishing that spot? I know trout can be had on the creek, but I usually hear about those coming from the private stretches of the creek. Any insight or PM's would be helpful. Thanks!


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

I didn't think there was any 'public' access there, but could be wrong. If you are talking about the trout camp right at Cold Creek and Rt 6, that place is pay to play.


----------



## Raylaser (Apr 8, 2015)

Yes, sorry should have been more specific. I was referring to the pay place. Just curious if there's anything worth the time to fish there.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Raylaser said:


> Yes, sorry should have been more specific. I was referring to the pay place. Just curious if there's anything worth the time to fish there.


If you're into trout then yes. You can get them there all year round. As far as different species go a few small perch here and there, some white bass, and from time to time nice northerns. But if you're after trout then look no further. I think it's worth the 5 bucks when the rivers are blown out for any chance of steelhead fishing.


----------



## Raylaser (Apr 8, 2015)

Thanks 1More!! That was basically what I was wondering about. I'd certainly be looking for trout. Is it just shore fishing there or can you wade the area as well? Thanks again!


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

It's shore fishing from the docks at the place but we walked over rt 6 and down the rocks behind that gas building (so not to trespass on the bar) although it probably still is idk lol any who and enter the water behind margaritaville and you can wade in there and back towards the falls. Now it's been a few years since I did this and it was in the dead of winter (cabin fever) so idk if things have changed good luck let us know how U do!!!


----------



## Raylaser (Apr 8, 2015)

freshwaterexperience said:


> It's shore fishing from the docks at the place but we walked over rt 6 and down the rocks behind that gas building (so not to trespass on the bar) although it probably still is idk lol any who and enter the water behind margaritaville and you can wade in there and back towards the falls. Now it's been a few years since I did this and it was in the dead of winter (cabin fever) so idk if things have changed good luck let us know how U do!!!


Thanks for the intel!! I will probably try to get over there in the next 2 weeks some day to check it out. Have always been curious about fishing that creek. Have heard all the various reports and how some guys try to "sneak" in out for the restaurant parking lot etc. I don't mind paying $5 to fish, don't want to pay a $500 trespassing fine, LOL! Will post my result once I go. Fish On Bro!


----------



## bjp (Mar 16, 2012)

You can wade upstream from the trout club and fish the hole below the riffle next to the restaurant. 

Private property on both sides. they don't say anything if you're wading


----------



## Raylaser (Apr 8, 2015)

Thanks bjp!! Good to know. Will probably head over there next week and give it a shot.


----------



## Don Camp (Jan 23, 2021)

AtticaFish said:


> I didn't think there was any 'public' access there, but could be wrong. If you are talking about the trout camp right at Cold Creek and Rt 6, that place is pay to play.


What is the price to play?


----------



## Raylaser (Apr 8, 2015)

Used to be $5 but that was a few years ago. Haven't been that way in a while.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Don Camp said:


> What is the price to play?


I think it's still $5. When you park, walk up to the lodge front door there and you'll find yellow envelopes and a pen. Check the signs around to see what the price is but should be clearly marked somewhere on the building. Just slide your cash inside the envelope with your name, vehicle, and license plate # on the card and place it in the drop box by the window. It's price per person, so if you got a buddy make sure he fills one out too or if you rode together put $10 in the same pouch. 

This time of year is always tricky - you can have great fishing or you will be walking across the shad.


----------



## Raylaser (Apr 8, 2015)

Hey, take a dip net and bring some shad home for tip-up bait!!


----------

